# fed up with winter



## tinywheels (13 Jan 2022)

out on a coastal jolly early today. temperature was positively Arctic. 
despite a stop for refreshments I returned partially frozen .
seriously thinking about warmer climes. 
global warming my arse.


----------



## Mr Celine (13 Jan 2022)

It can't be winter, it hasn't snowed yet.


----------



## Drago (13 Jan 2022)

Try being my size. You'll crave the colder weather.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jan 2022)

Mr Celine said:


> It can't be winter, it hasn't snowed yet.


Maybe not... _if you live in Penzance_! 

I wouldn't mind winter so much if we always got those lovely blue skies. It is perma-drizzly-low-murky-cloud that I can't stand, even if that raises the temperature by a few degrees. I would rather dress for the cold and have my spirits lifted by the sunshine.


----------



## yello (13 Jan 2022)

But that looks glorious!

I don't mind the cold if it's clear skies and bright, it's the grey damp winter days that get me down.

Edit: snap! @ColinJ


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jan 2022)

Drago said:


> Try being my size. You'll crave the colder weather.


When I was very fat, I used to overheat terribly on hot summer days, but feel okay in the winter. Then I lost 40kg (over 6 stone). After that I felt fine in summer and bloody freezing in winter. These days I am somewhere in between.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Jan 2022)

Doesn’t it look gorgeous and not a hint of frost or ice about.


----------



## Bollo (13 Jan 2022)

tinywheels said:


> out on a coastal jolly early today. temperature was positively Arctic.
> despite a stop for refreshments I returned partially frozen .
> seriously thinking about warmer climes.
> global warming my arse.
> ...


Off topic, but has anyone made the connection between ‘traditional’ mole control and the number plate.

I’ve made my feelings known about winter riding, but if there’s a sweet spot of bright sun and no ice risk then I’d probably show my face outside. Same sky and 30C - yes please!


----------



## FishFright (13 Jan 2022)

Mr Celine said:


> It can't be winter, it hasn't snowed yet.



It snowed here last Thursday , I fell off my bike at walking pace .


----------



## Drago (13 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> When I was very fat, I used to overheat terribly on hot summer days, but feel okay in the winter. Then I lost 40kg (over 6 stone). After that I felt fine in summer and bloody freezing in winter. These days I am somewhere in between.


The bigger one is - it doesn't matter if its muscle or blubber- the less surface area you have relative to your volume. End result is difficulty regulating temperature when its hot, and I really don't do heat.


----------



## a.twiddler (13 Jan 2022)

tinywheels said:


> out on a coastal jolly early today. temperature was positively Arctic.
> despite a stop for refreshments I returned partially frozen .
> seriously thinking about warmer climes.
> global warming my arse.
> ...


Ha! Snowflake! Shoulda been around in '63!


----------



## HLaB (13 Jan 2022)

Mr Celine said:


> It can't be winter, it hasn't snowed yet.


Depends where you are. It hardly ever snows here in Peterborough but just 30 or so miles up the road in Grantham its snowed a few times I'm told.


----------



## I like Skol (13 Jan 2022)

Is the OP being ironic? That looks like a perfect day for cycling. He wants to try living in Manchester, land of the perpetual grey drizzle.....


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jan 2022)

I like Skol said:


> Is the OP being ironic? That looks like a perfect day for cycling. He wants to try living in Manchester, land of the perpetual grey drizzle.....


Oi - I have already moaned about the perma-drizzle here in NW(-ish) England... Find your own winter-whinge-topic!


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2022)

Mr Celine said:


> It can't be winter, it hasn't snowed yet.


It has!


----------



## cougie uk (14 Jan 2022)

tinywheels said:


> out on a coastal jolly early today. temperature was positively Arctic.
> despite a stop for refreshments I returned partially frozen .
> seriously thinking about warmer climes.
> global warming my arse.
> ...


That looks blooming gorgeous. 
I was walking today. It was 6 degrees and sunny and I was very over dressed. 

If you're going to complain about winter you could have surely chosen a far worse day to illustrate the point. 😄


----------



## I like Skol (14 Jan 2022)

Mr Celine said:


> It can't be winter, it hasn't snowed yet.





classic33 said:


> has!


Indeed it has. This was 28th November just near my home street where a numpty driver failed to realise it had snowed and used the fence to stop


----------



## steveindenmark (14 Jan 2022)

Stop bloody moaning 

I have not seen blue sky for weeks. I am still riding 40km most days. But you are right. It has been grim of late. Some sunshine and blue sky like you have got would be ideal.


----------



## Cathryn (14 Jan 2022)

steveindenmark said:


> Stop bloody moaning
> 
> I have not seen blue sky for weeks. I am still riding 40km most days. But you are right. It has been grim of late. Some sunshine and blue sky like you have got would be ideal.


That was our second blue sky day for months too...it's been grey forever.


----------



## yello (14 Jan 2022)

The winter here so far for us has been grey and damp too. We've had occasssional clear skies but not many. So whilst the average temperatures might be up, it doesn't feel that way.

Considerations for our heating system too! It has an outdoor thermometer to control it's function but that doesn't take into account humidity. It might well be 6 or 8c outside but it _feels_ a helluva lot colder due to the damp. Have you turn up (of turn down) the rads to compensate.

Give me cold clear days in preference to this any day!


----------



## Drago (14 Jan 2022)

Cold and crisp again here in Poshshire. I don't mind that, at least if feels like winter.

If id wanted all year round rain and drizzle, with only the temperature of the raindrops changing as the seasons roll by, I'd have stayed home North of the border.

I don't do heat for reasons aforementioned, but that first bright, warm day of spring really does lift my spirits. After that its downhill as it gets warmer and we'll be moaning about that instead.


----------



## FrankCrank (14 Jan 2022)




----------



## Chief Broom (14 Jan 2022)

I love the British climate  and the contrasts of seasons, its perfect  [global chaotic warming aint though]


----------



## annedonnelly (14 Jan 2022)

Having been stuck indoors for two months the stunning sunny days we've had over the past week or so are slightly frustrating. I can't understand why everyone isn't going out for long walks or bike rides.


----------



## annedonnelly (14 Jan 2022)

Bollo said:


> Off topic, but has anyone made the connection between ‘traditional’ mole control and the number plate.


I was a bit disappointed when I read the mole killing bit. When I saw "wildlife management" I was thinking about creating spaces to encourage wildlife and managing land for conservation


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jan 2022)

Another bright blue sky start here as well .
When we had our lunchtime stroll yesterday we both commented that a nice 6+ mile walk or a 30+ mile bike ride would have been lovely but alas work got in the way


----------



## yello (14 Jan 2022)

Following the off-topic further off-topic; I like moles. They are incredibly cute, also (like many animals) incredibly industrious and wonderfully adapted.

I remember the first time I trapped one (over a decade ago now) and I was mortified at what I'd done, seeing this adorable little creature in the trap. It was only doing what moles do, and I'd killed it for it. I stopped trapping and let them be.

Fortunately, they are not prolific in our garden (I think the combination of having an often ploughed field beside us and having a dog keeps the numbers down) I've seen gardens/lawns littered with mole hills and I'm not sure what I'd do in those circumstances.


----------



## vickster (14 Jan 2022)

annedonnelly said:


> Having been stuck indoors for two months the stunning sunny days we've had over the past week or so are slightly frustrating. I can't understand why everyone isn't going out for long walks or bike rides.


In my case, full time and very busy work! I did manage 10 miles at lunchtime though. I’ll get out over the weekend though


----------



## GuyBoden (14 Jan 2022)

This has been a nearly ice free winter, if you start your rides at 11:30am.

Tatton Park yesterday, the mere was a little bit icy.


----------



## fossyant (14 Jan 2022)

annedonnelly said:


> Having been stuck indoors for two months the stunning sunny days we've had over the past week or so are slightly frustrating. I can't understand why everyone isn't going out for long walks or bike rides.



It's not been that sunny in Manchester....except yesterday - see above picture from Tatton - unfortunately I was working.


----------



## gavroche (14 Jan 2022)

I like all seasons. They all have their charm but I do prefer cold, crisp winters rather than wet and damp. We are just over 3 weeks into winter yet so still a while to go but spring is on the way.


----------



## Sixmile (14 Jan 2022)

I feel ya. I like a winter night ride but I've had enough of them by now. I'm happy to return to long evenings and a wee bit of warmth. Saying that, come June I'm dying for a pitch black night cycle.


----------



## CXRAndy (14 Jan 2022)

Before C, I used to go to Tenerife for a week mid winter. So lovely mid 20s blue skies, fantastic riding every day


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jan 2022)

Every winter I try and tell myself not to let it bother me and embrace it as I have all the gear I need to keep warm and dry, but every year it does get to me


----------



## DCBassman (14 Jan 2022)

annedonnelly said:


> Having been stuck indoors for two months the stunning sunny days we've had over the past week or so are slightly frustrating. I can't understand why everyone isn't going out for long walks or bike rides.


Simple, it's cold. Not bracing, not refreshing, just damned cold. Looks nice, though...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Jan 2022)

I think some on this thread were either born or have migrated in the wrong climate. Winter riding is great when the black ice risk is low.


----------



## Blue Hills (14 Jan 2022)

We are well on the way to being out of it, so cheer up negative folks.
Embrace the seasons I say.
Winter is an opportunity to do lots of reading, early to bed early to rise etc.
I love crisp winter days.
I've lived somewhere where the weather forecasts very very often show a straight five day jackpot forecast of sun sun sun sun sun - many folks grumble if there's a cloud in the sky/consider it below par/a limit to living.
You're Brits mostly I think - get out and be thankful.


----------



## steveindenmark (14 Jan 2022)

Believe it or not, the sun came out in Denmark today. We were in the woods looking for wolves and wild pigs.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Jan 2022)

Don’t you just hate winter?


----------



## gzoom (15 Jan 2022)

-4 today when heading out, add in fog limiting visibility down to few hundred yards. Unless you enjoy becoming road kill or don't have a car, am not sure why you choose to go out on a pedal bike.


----------



## grldtnr (15 Jan 2022)

Drago said:


> The bigger one is - it doesn't matter if its muscle or blubber- the less surface area you have relative to your volume. End result is difficulty regulating temperature when its hot, and I really don't do heat.


I never was a creature of the Serengeti, and not a big fan of winter murk, but do rejoice on a sunny crisp winter's day.


----------



## Oldhippy (15 Jan 2022)

It isn't all doom and gloom on days like today.


----------



## grldtnr (15 Jan 2022)

annedonnelly said:


> I was a bit disappointed when I read the mole killing bit. When I saw "wildlife management" I was thinking about creating spaces to encourage wildlife and managing land for conservation


I'd call Jasper Carrott, he kno s what to do about moles.


----------



## presta (15 Jan 2022)

I'd much rather have a cold sunny day than a mild gloomy one.


----------



## annedonnelly (15 Jan 2022)

@grldtnr You'll have to explain that to me. I only vaguely remember Jasper Carrott


----------



## presta (15 Jan 2022)

yello said:


> having a dog keeps the numbers down) I've seen gardens/lawns littered with mole hills and I'm not sure what I'd do in those circumstances.


I saw a dog plant a turd right on the top of a molehill in the park yesterday. It looked like a Walnut Whip.


----------



## DCBassman (15 Jan 2022)

presta said:


> Walnut Whip.


Plenty here who don't know what that is.
But can probably guess!


----------



## grldtnr (16 Jan 2022)

A Brummie comedian, he did a skit about a mole problem he was having, 
You will have to do a Google search for it, more the way he told the story rather than vignette of a visual sketch.
Unfortunately I don't have the IT wit to post it here, being a cyber klutz.


----------



## dave r (16 Jan 2022)

DCBassman said:


> Plenty here who don't know what that is.
> But can probably guess!



You can still buy Walnut Whips.


----------



## annedonnelly (16 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> You can still buy Walnut Whips.


They're not as good though. There's no walnut inside now just the one on the top.


----------



## grldtnr (16 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> You can still buy Walnut Whips.


I'd rather NOT after the idea of what you alluded to there with the dog.
It's been a long while since I had a walnut whip, but then it was an expensive growed-up choccy bar, when pocket money only extended to Black jack's!
A bit girly anyway, don't remember the nuts inside tho'.


----------



## I like Skol (16 Jan 2022)

Just been out for a 40+ mile ride with a couple of mates. Chilly, foggy, sometimes drizzly and very hilly, but we loved it. Cycling is more than just riding on the dry, warm, sunny days and would be pretty dull if that's all it was. The variety of terrain, weather conditions and seasons all add to the pleasure and satisfaction of getting out into the real world


----------



## Moodyman (16 Jan 2022)

I like Skol said:


> Just been out for a 40+ mile ride with a couple of mates. Chilly, foggy, sometimes drizzly and very hilly, but we loved it. Cycling is more than just riding on the dry, warm, sunny days and would be pretty dull if that's all it was. The variety of terrain, weather conditions and seasons all add to the pleasure and satisfaction of getting out into the real world


Thanks. You've just encouraged me to get off me arse. Was lying on the sofa leaning towards a lazy Sunday. Off for a couple of hours.


----------



## I like Skol (16 Jan 2022)

Moodyman said:


> Thanks. You've just encouraged me to get off me arse. Was lying on the sofa leaning towards a lazy Sunday. Off for a couple of hours.


We headed over to Slaithwaite and found a lovely little cafe for a full English.

https://maps.app.goo.gl/NXC3krRJc7DKAnqE6


----------



## Domus (16 Jan 2022)

West Pennine Moors on Friday, 4˚C but lovely blue skies on a 60 Kms ride


----------



## Electric_Andy (16 Jan 2022)

A friend posted a picture of a daffodil yesterday here in sunny Devon. Spring must be nearly here! Although I can remember in April 2009 we had 4 inches of snow. Likewise in 1981 where most people could not attend my christening


----------



## dave r (16 Jan 2022)

I like Skol said:


> We headed over to Slaithwaite and found a lovely little cafe for a full English.
> 
> https://maps.app.goo.gl/NXC3krRJc7DKAnqE6



Well Done.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Jan 2022)

God don’t you just hate winter?


----------



## dave r (16 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> God don’t you just hate winter?
> 
> View attachment 626835



Pictures like that make wish I had more time for cycling, that looks lovely and gives me itchy feet.


----------



## GuyBoden (18 Jan 2022)

Another terrible sunny Winter ride, Tatton mere in the beautiful sun again. 

I don't think I can endure these nice Winter days for much longer.
Will these horrible sunny Winter days never end?


----------



## fair weather cyclist (18 Jan 2022)

This so far has been the best winter I've had, cycling wise. Maybe it's because it's my first winter with a turbo trainer...

Never been out. Sitll, lots of miles and my bike has never been cleaner


----------



## vickster (18 Jan 2022)

fair weather cyclist said:


> This so far has been the best winter I've had, cycling wise. Maybe it's because it's my first winter with a turbo trainer...
> 
> Never been out. Sitll, lots of miles and my bike has never been cleaner


How have you done any miles if you've not been out, not been anywhere ...you've more accurately turned the pedals for xx amount of time which is roughly equivalent to maybe possibly sort of ish xx virtual (pretend) miles


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Jan 2022)

The sun had to end, fog rolled in today. Still 100% better than turbo in a garage.


----------



## fair weather cyclist (18 Jan 2022)

vickster said:


> How have you done any miles if you've not been out, not been anywhere ...you've more accurately turned the pedals for xx amount of time which is roughly equivalent to maybe possibly sort of ish xx virtual (pretend) miles



Oh here we go. Another one of those snobsters.

Didn't have to wait long.


----------



## I like Skol (18 Jan 2022)

fair weather cyclist said:


> Oh here we go. Another one of those snobsters.
> 
> Didn't have to wait long.


She does have a point, and even you admit it in your forum name. You only cycle in fair weather and then you do indoor exercise the rest of the time......


----------



## Sittingduck (18 Jan 2022)

Been out three days on the trot… just sayin


----------



## Baldy (18 Jan 2022)

You can't be fed up with winter, we haven't had any winter yet. It's the middle of January and not one day of skiing


----------



## Juan Kog (18 Jan 2022)

Like many on here I cycle all year round .Even I have to admit that sometimes the best part of a winter ride is getting home to a big mug of tea and the C/H thermostat at 21 c . .


----------



## Juan Kog (18 Jan 2022)

Sittingduck said:


> Been out three days on the trot… just sayin


 🤔 On the Trot ? Is that the Trot with the Campagnolo or Shimano group set .

sorry Mr Duck .


----------



## Rusty Nails (18 Jan 2022)

Personally I hate the depths of winter and feel down for months. Always have even before I took up cycling.
I do however try to continue to ride outdoors (and walk) through the winter because being outdoors, even if it is not sunny, is always better for mood than being indoors. I admit I don't ride enough and it is a constant battle to get motivated to ride December through February. I have come to realise that it is not the act of sitting on a bike and pedalling that gives me pleasure, but doing it outdoors.


----------



## kayakerles (18 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Every winter I try and tell myself not to let it bother me and embrace it as I have all the gear I need to keep warm and dry, but every year it does get to me


Like you, Mo, I’m not a big fan of Real Cold, and have enough gear for surviving any temperatures. What I have been doing lately is taking a 9 mile round trip spin to a coworker's house for any old small “reason.” Today I brought her over a container of 1/2 & 1/2 (cream/whole milk) as I knew she ran out of it during our last snowy weekend, and her door handle fell off! She doesn’t enjoy her coffee without it. She was thankful (it was a surprise) and I had a great spin in the crispness of winter air. Short runs in the winter are very rewarding too, not just long ones.  All you need is some sort of “reason” to take on the task. But if it’s raining, that’s where I draw the rain. I don’t find any ride in the rain “enjoyable” and most of them just tolerable. Light flurries can make a ride magical though.

Not that I always succeed in talking myself into taking a spin in less than fave conditions, but I do sometimes.


----------



## fair weather cyclist (19 Jan 2022)

I like Skol said:


> She does have a point, and even you admit it in your forum name. You only cycle in fair weather and then you do indoor exercise the rest of the time......


I don't have time for people like you. On my ignore list you go


----------



## Blue Hills (19 Jan 2022)

fair weather cyclist said:


> I don't have time for people like you. On my ignore list you go


oo touchy.
Some fresh air might be an idea.


----------



## Jody (19 Jan 2022)

fair weather cyclist said:


> I don't have time for people like you. On my ignore list you go



You're going to have a pretty big ignore list if that's all it takes.


----------



## fair weather cyclist (19 Jan 2022)

9 folks so far on my ignore list. Honestly, I thought I had put more.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jan 2022)

Some on this thread need to get out more.


----------



## dave r (19 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Some on this thread need to get out more.



I wish I could.


----------



## annedonnelly (19 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> I wish I could.


Me too!!


----------



## Brandane (19 Jan 2022)

Turbo "miles"** are NOT cycling, it's that simple. It's a fitness aide for when you DO go cycling. And how snobbery comes into it, I will never know. If anyone wants to put me on their ignore list for holding this view, feel free.....
It's the same as using a rowing machine - you won't conquer the Atlantic from your spare bedroom .

** A mile is a unit of distance. It is not possible to cover miles while stationary. You can burn units of energy, turn the cranks whatever number of times, but it is NOT covering miles!


----------



## rockyroller (19 Jan 2022)

one of my Nephews posted a pic of himself & better half sitting on a beach in Aruba. what a bum!


----------



## fair weather cyclist (19 Jan 2022)

Brandane said:


> If anyone wants to put me on their ignore list for holding this view, feel free.....


Done


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jan 2022)

Don’t you just hate being outdoors in winter


----------



## Rusty Nails (19 Jan 2022)

Brandane said:


> Turbo miles are NOT cycling, it's that simple. It's a fitness aide for when you DO go cycling. And how snobbery comes into it, I will never know. If anyone wants to put me on their ignore list for holding this view, feel free.....
> It's the same as using a rowing machine - you won't conquer the Atlantic from your spare bedroom .


I was going to say something about blow-up dolls as an alternative to real sex, but that's far too rude for the gentlefolk here.


----------



## Brandane (19 Jan 2022)

fair weather cyclist said:


> Done


You will learn, as I did, that putting people on ignore just leads to disjointed threads. And you end up using the "show ignored content" facility; as you just did .


----------



## CXRAndy (19 Jan 2022)

Brandane said:


> Turbo "miles"** are NOT cycling, it's that simple. It's a fitness aide for when you DO go cycling. And how snobbery comes into it, I will never know. If anyone wants to put me on their ignore list for holding this view, feel free.....
> It's the same as using a rowing machine - you won't conquer the Atlantic from your spare bedroom .
> 
> ** A mile is a unit of distance. It is not possible to cover miles while stationary. You can burn units of energy, turn the cranks whatever number of times, but it is NOT covering miles!



Difference of opinion, done as you wished


----------



## matticus (19 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Don’t you just hate being outdoors in winter
> 
> View attachment 627308


Are you lost?? The sun is setting - should we send help?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jan 2022)

matticus said:


> Are you lost?? The sun is setting - should we send help?



Phew lucky I have my dynamo lights showing the way. Battery lights will have stopped by now.


----------



## Brandane (19 Jan 2022)

CXRAndy said:


> Difference of opinion, done as you wished


----------



## matticus (19 Jan 2022)

Jody said:


> You're going to have a pretty big ignore list if that's all it takes.


Perhaps (s)he will review it when the fair weather turns up?


----------



## Blue Hills (19 Jan 2022)

Rusty Nails said:


> I was going to say something about blow-up dolls as an alternative to real sex, but that's far too rude for the gentlefolk here.


have we been told how many punctures they get on these room workouts?

(just back from a ride round london town - not exactly cold - 6 degrees maybe - very snug - Lidl thermal socks)


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jan 2022)

Now for the outdoor selfie


----------



## Juan Kog (19 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Some on this thread need to get out more.


@Ming the Merciless I took your advice today .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jan 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> @Ming the Merciless I took your advice today .
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 627338



Excellent and nice and mild today


----------



## Milzy (19 Jan 2022)

Global warming is what idiots say. The correct term is climate change. Yes some places can get hotter but other places can become colder or have extreme weather patterns. 
Have fun stay safe soon be spring.


----------



## Juan Kog (19 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Excellent and nice and mild today


I did keep a lookout for Sant Claus on a recumbent.


----------



## I like Skol (19 Jan 2022)

Lovely, big, bright moon in a clear sky for tonight's cycle commute home earlier 

If only I had two cars sat on the drive to choose from so I didn't have to cycle to work in these terrible conditions.......


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jan 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> I did keep a lookout for Sant Claus on a recumbent.



He he, not out on bike today. I try and ride every other day and walk on the others. I’ll be out tomorrow once the ice has had a chance to melt. Likely lunchtime I suspect.


----------



## Nebulous (20 Jan 2022)

CXRAndy said:


> Before C, I used to go to Tenerife for a week mid winter. So lovely mid 20s blue skies, fantastic riding every day



I'm going in early Feb for a week. Not taking my bike, but I am going to hire one. I've never been, but I need to work on my fitness and that should give it a bit of a boost. 

Out for 40k today, a circular route, slogged out into 28mph wind, but it didn't feel like I had the full benefit of it on the way back.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Jan 2022)

Nebulous said:


> I'm going in early Feb for a week. Not taking my bike, but I am going to hire one. I've never been, but I need to work on my fitness and that should give it a bit of a boost.
> 
> Out for 40k today, a circular route, slogged out into 28mph wind, but it didn't feel like I had the full benefit of it on the way back.



You never do and physics knows why…


----------



## Moodyman (20 Jan 2022)

A few mornings ago. The white fluff in the centre is fog in the valley.

Winter is harsh but rewards those who persevere.


----------



## Nebulous (20 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> You never do and physics knows why…



I know, I know. It was worse than that though. The route out for the first 14k was coastal and exposed, so no shelter. I then turned and when I eventually had the wind behind me I was in a more undulating landscape with lots of shelter. 

As is the human condition, into the wind the weather is to blame. Before the wind - my legs are working well today!


----------



## bagpuss (20 Jan 2022)

Thing with a home trainer you never go anywhere .What's not love about a winters day ride .Ok may not when is blowing a blizzard or pi$$ down.
{Light weight me }


----------



## GuyBoden (20 Jan 2022)

Another blue sky winter day's riding today. More tomorrow and next week.


----------



## I like Skol (20 Jan 2022)

I'm beginning to think this thread hasn't quite gone how the OP expected?


----------



## DCBassman (20 Jan 2022)

I like Skol said:


> I'm beginning to think this thread hasn't quite gone how the OP expected?


Funny, that...


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Jan 2022)

I like Skol said:


> I'm beginning to think this thread hasn't quite gone how the OP expected?


but their kick-off pics do look really nice - way way better than an indoor trainer looking at a wall.


----------



## Gillstay (20 Jan 2022)

Cycled around a nice bit of Wales on Saturday and noticed that its still too warm for the Field fares to turn up. Lots of Redwings, but not them.
Had the place to ourselves as well ! Fab.


----------



## Chislenko (22 Jan 2022)

I went out for couple of hours this morning and I have to admit don't usually feel the cold, keep going, keep warm! However being a male of a certain age and having had my normal four cups of coffee in the morning prior to going out I had to stop and find a tree.

I never got warm again and the last 10 mile I was absolutely frozen!! Still a nice ride though and my Saturday reward is a full cooked breakfast 🙂


----------



## Rusty Nails (23 Jan 2022)

I don't like cycling when the temp is near freezing, but prefer to go for long walks. I keep up a pace that makes me work hard and find that I don't get the problems with my hands and feet that I do when cycling. After a two hour walk I feel I have worked just as hard as on a two hour bike ride, plus the variation is better for bone density than cycling.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jan 2022)

Rusty Nails said:


> I don't like cycling when the temp is near freezing, but prefer to go for long walks. I keep up a pace that makes me work hard and find that I don't get the problems with my hands and feet that I do when cycling. After a two hour walk I feel I have worked just as hard as on a two hour bike ride, plus the variation is better for bone density than cycling.


The older I get and more aches and pains, I find I am walking a lot more and really enjoying it. I don’t seem to recover from more intense exercise as well now either. If I do cycle, it has to be enjoyable and going out in poor weather isn’t.


----------



## bikingdad90 (23 Jan 2022)

@Juan Kog total thread hijack, where did you get the bracket for your rear light? I’ve never seen one mounted like that. Looks great.


----------



## Juan Kog (23 Jan 2022)

bikingdad90 said:


> @Juan Kog total thread hijack, where did you get the bracket for your rear light? I’ve never seen one mounted like that. Looks great.


@bikingdad90 Thanks , sorry I have had it a long time and don’t remember. I think I originally bought it to mount a dynamo front light, but decided it didn’t look strong enough.
I will post a close up tomorrow .


----------



## Juan Kog (24 Jan 2022)

bikingdad90 said:


> @Juan Kog total thread hijack, where did you get the bracket for your rear light? I’ve never seen one mounted like that. Looks great.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Jan 2022)

Some leggings to brighten your winter cycling.


----------



## rockyroller (25 Jan 2022)

a winter beast may be heading our way, or it might blow out into the ocean. hmmm ... which do I prefer ...?


----------



## fair weather cyclist (25 Jan 2022)

rockyroller said:


> a winter beast may be heading our way, or it might blow out into the ocean. hmmm ... which do I prefer ...?


If it's going to be wind as well, I'd prefer it to be heading our way. The last time it was windy I could hear a banging noise coming from the roof/attic so I've been waiting for some wind ever since so I can actually locate where the noise is coming from and sort it out.

Come on wind, show up!


----------



## Juan Kog (25 Jan 2022)

fair weather cyclist said:


> If it's going to be wind as well, I'd prefer it to be heading our way. The last time it was windy I could hear a banging noise coming from the roof/attic so I've been waiting for some wind ever since so I can actually locate where the noise is coming from and sort it out.
> 
> Come on wind, show up!


Be careful what you wish for . The wind may be so strong , the cause of the roof/ attic noise could end up on your front lawn .


----------



## CXRAndy (25 Jan 2022)

Nebulous said:


> I'm going in early Feb for a week. Not taking my bike, but I am going to hire one. I've never been, but I need to work on my fitness and that should give it a bit of a boost.
> 
> Out for 40k today, a circular route, slogged out into 28mph wind, but it didn't feel like I had the full benefit of it on the way back.


Where are you staying? There is a mate from here going early mid Feb on cycle tour with Tenerife bike training.


----------



## fair weather cyclist (25 Jan 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> the cause of the roof/ attic noise could end up on your front lawn .


I wish!

This would save me from having to figure it out myself


----------



## rockyroller (25 Jan 2022)

fair weather cyclist said:


> If it's going to be wind as well, I'd prefer it to be heading our way. The last time it was windy I could hear a banging noise coming from the roof/attic so I've been waiting for some wind ever since so I can actually locate where the noise is coming from and sort it out.
> 
> Come on wind, show up!


looks like the jackpot for snow will be Southeastern Massachusetts but West of the Cape Cod Canal. possibly up to 18". my area might get 12". but the weather-ppl always give themselves an out in case it's much less  in my area the wind will be sustained for several hours at 22mph . down around the canal almost 30mph. & then there are the gusts ...


----------



## fossyant (25 Jan 2022)

Winter has been a bit 'meh' in the North West. Not particularly cold, and rather damp. Recent weeks have seen little wind either which has meant roads/trails not drying out. I do love bright crispy winter days, but they have been few and far between. Must say, I have noticed on cold days, and the winter weight air block top has been worn !


----------



## rockyroller (25 Jan 2022)

February is coming ... over here in the NE, we always have snow for February


----------



## GuyBoden (25 Jan 2022)

fossyant said:


> Winter has been a bit 'meh' in the North West. Not particularly cold, and rather damp. Recent weeks have seen little wind either which has meant roads/trails not drying out. I do love bright crispy winter days, but they have been few and far between. Must say, I have noticed on cold days, and the winter weight air block top has been worn !


Yes, I agree that the country lanes have stayed rather muddy, I'm in the NW and I've been out riding or walking most days, I think this winter has had excellent weather so far. It's a bit cloudy today, but I'll be out for a ride in 10 mins. Yes, a good winter jacket is needed, but not necessarily a cycling jacket. I'm more of a pootler in the winter, little wind is a good thing.


----------



## matticus (25 Jan 2022)

BBC Weather said January has been ~50% down on rainfall in ENG SCO _and _WAL.

Hard to complain about that


----------



## Moodyman (25 Jan 2022)

rockyroller said:


> looks like the jackpot for snow will be Southeastern Massachusetts but West of the Cape Cod Canal. possibly up to 18". my area might get 12". but the weather-ppl always give themselves an out in case it's much less  *in my area the wind will be sustained for several hours at 22mph . down around the canal almost 30mph. & then there are the gusts ...*


Sounds like good resistance training. Get out there man!


----------



## fossyant (25 Jan 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Yes, I agree that the country lanes have stayed rather muddy, I'm in the NW and I've been out riding or walking most days, I think this winter has had excellent weather so far. It's a bit cloudy today, but I'll be out for a ride in 10 mins. Yes, a good winter jacket is needed, but not necessarily a cycling jacket. I'm more of a pootler in the winter, little wind is a good thing.


Roads dry today. Blooming cold though. Quick 10 miler in my lunch break


----------



## videoman (25 Jan 2022)

50 miles in 3c is not good for my feet, everything nice and warm except for my feet and wife said the only time she had seen feet that colour was with a label tied to the big toe in the mortuary!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Jan 2022)

Another awful winter ride today. When will this dry weather end?


----------



## Nebulous (26 Jan 2022)

CXRAndy said:


> Where are you staying? There is a mate from here going early mid Feb on cycle tour with Tenerife bike training.



Playa de las Americas. I've booked two days with 'cycling in tenerife.' 

I once spent a week in Gran Canaria and used Freemotion. I found them to be very good. Freemotion are still renting out bikes in Tenerife, but aren't doing any rides / tours at the moment.


----------



## rockyroller (26 Jan 2022)

matticus said:


> BBC Weather said January has been ~50% down on rainfall in ENG SCO _and _WAL.
> 
> Hard to complain about that


maybe, how are your reservoirs?


----------



## oldwheels (26 Jan 2022)

matticus said:


> BBC Weather said January has been ~50% down on rainfall in ENG SCO _and _WAL.
> 
> Hard to complain about that


Have no statistics to argue my case but in this far west part of Scotland I doubt any less rain than usual. In fact I think we have had more rain as it has rained nearly every day all month. Not all day but part of most days and today it is pouring down with a gale behind it.


----------



## rockyroller (26 Jan 2022)

videoman said:


> 50 miles in 3c is not good for my feet, everything nice and warm except for my feet and wife said the only time she had seen feet that colour was with a label tied to the big toe in the mortuary!


just googled waking up in a morgue. astonishing how many ppl have been declared dead, but later were not actually dead! you're not Tom Cruise, are you?


----------



## CXRAndy (26 Jan 2022)

Nebulous said:


> Playa de las Americas. I've booked two days with 'cycling in tenerife.'
> 
> I once spent a week in Gran Canaria and used Freemotion. I found them to be very good. Freemotion are still renting out bikes in Tenerife, but aren't doing any rides / tours at the moment.


Ah okay, my mate is staying in Los Cristianos. Hotel Paradise. He is doing full 6 days riding. He'll love it


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Jan 2022)

Another terrible winter day


----------



## GuyBoden (26 Jan 2022)

I had a pleasant ride to the "Tree of Imagination" in lower Peover today, dry weather and bursts of subdued sunshine between the clouds. Rain is forecast here tomorrow, then back to mild weather again. Cold is better than rain.


----------



## GuyBoden (29 Jan 2022)

It's a bit windy today, so I'll be going for a walk with extra strong wig glue.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Jan 2022)

Another poor winters day


----------



## rockyroller (29 Jan 2022)

Boston channel 4 WBZ has good video of coastal flooding & home sized waves


----------



## dan_bo (29 Jan 2022)

Yeah crap


----------



## rockyroller (29 Jan 2022)

why do we like winter so much? it's a real head shaker


----------



## Jenkins (30 Jan 2022)

When will this hellish winter ever end?


----------



## rockyroller (31 Jan 2022)

-1F this morning. hoping I don't have to jump Wifey's car. if I do, fortunately we have some cables in the house that aren't frozen stiff


----------



## Oldhippy (31 Jan 2022)

Jumping over cars in freezing conditions bit dodgy. 😁


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Jan 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Jumping over cars in freezing conditions bit dodgy. 😁



A frosty roof makes sliding over the top easier


----------



## rockyroller (31 Jan 2022)

lol too funny. no jump required, just needed another second of cranking. let it run 20 minutes there after


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Jan 2022)

rockyroller said:


> lol too funny. no jump required, just needed another second of cranking. let it run 20 minutes there after



Forgot your Usanian cars still have a crank handle on the front to get them started.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Jan 2022)

Another shoot winters day to be out on the bike.


----------



## rockyroller (31 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Forgot your Usanian cars still have a crank handle on the front to get them started.


saw something like that laying on the highway today! thought it was the thing an 18 wheeler uses to lower/retract their landing gear


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Jan 2022)

rockyroller said:


> saw something like that laying on the highway today! thought it was the thing an 18 wheeler uses to lower/retract their landing gear



It would certainly save the battery, as about 3% of battery capacity is used every time your starter motor kicks the engine into motion.


----------



## rockyroller (31 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> It would certainly save the battery, as about 3% of battery capacity is used every time your starter motor kicks the engine into motion.


hehe I'll go back to the highway interchange & run out & grab it!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Jan 2022)

rockyroller said:


> hehe I'll go back to the highway interchange & run out & grab it!
> View attachment 629090



Did not know you were the slimmer brother of the Hulk


----------



## Brandane (31 Jan 2022)

So happy for all you who live in sunnier climes, south of the border! This weekend past, we had storm Malik on Saturday, closely followed by storm Corrie on Sunday. Forecast for the rest of the week is wind, wind, and more wind. Interspersed with some heavy rain. Cycling as a mainstream mode of transport, or even a sporting activity for a sizeable number of people? You're having a laugh. You need to be "aff yer heid" as we say in these parts. Fortunately; I am. Seventy odd miles pedalled over the last 2 days, but for the rest of the week I doubt if I'll be out on a bike again . There are limits......


----------



## rockyroller (31 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Did not know you were the slimmer brother of the Hulk


oh haha yeah that guy look greenish!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Feb 2022)

Another rubbish winter ride


----------



## CXRAndy (2 Feb 2022)

Nice to see the thumb not wrapped around the crank handle👍


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Feb 2022)

CXRAndy said:


> Nice to see the thumb not wrapped around the crank handle👍



Bit hard to reach it unless 4 foot long arms 😂


----------



## Oldhippy (3 Feb 2022)

Winter is tiresome.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Feb 2022)

Bloody winter


----------



## rockyroller (3 Feb 2022)

looks like our usual "January thaw" has come in February. 40F degrees today! woohoo!


----------



## rockyroller (3 Feb 2022)

winter is pretty, if we can stop our hectic lives long enough to enjoy it


----------



## iluvmybike (3 Feb 2022)

Just be pleased to be able to get out and enjoy whatever - there are many people who'd be very grateful to be able to do just put a foot out of their door


----------



## Brandane (5 Feb 2022)

Some nice pics on this page. No idea where you are all cycling, but clearly you don't live anywhere near the west coast of Scotland. I wouldn't put a dog out in today's weather, which is just a continuation of what we have had since last weekend. Tomorrow looking grim too .


----------



## matticus (6 Feb 2022)

Brandane said:


> Some nice pics on this page. No idea where you are all cycling, but clearly you don't live anywhere near the west coast of Scotland. I wouldn't put a dog out in today's weather, which is just a continuation of what we have had since last weekend. Tomorrow looking grim too .
> 
> View attachment 629773


I've just been planning my Audax trip up your way. It's in May - should be nice by then


----------



## Brandane (6 Feb 2022)

matticus said:


> I've just been planning my Audax trip up your way. It's in May - should be *nice* by then


"Nice"; hmmmm..
May is usually your best chance of staying dry up here. You might even see some sunshine! But.... don't bank on it .


----------



## matticus (6 Feb 2022)

Brandane said:


> "Nice"; hmmmm..
> May is usually your best chance of staying dry up here. You might even see some sunshine! But.... don't bank on it .


Thanks 👍
(To be on the safe side, the event doesn't go as far up as Largs).


----------



## fossyant (6 Feb 2022)

3 days of solid rain here, looks like Tuesday 'might' be OK for the commute, although the canal will be a bog.


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Feb 2022)

Another terrible photo of winter riding ... this one from yesterday.


----------



## dan_bo (6 Feb 2022)

fossyant said:


> 3 days of solid rain here, looks like Tuesday 'might' be OK for the commute, although the canal will be a bog.


Was gonna come over for some Saddleworth today- until I looked at the forecast. Same as here but two hours later. Perhaps a tad less windy.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Feb 2022)

matticus said:


> I've just been planning my Audax trip up your way. It's in May - should be nice by then


Can be nice but there is the saying “ never cast a cloot till May be oot”. Some may argue that this refers to the bush rather than the month but don’t bank on it.
I well remember in June thinning turnips wearing an ex army greatcoat and gloves. It was so cold the usual casuals we normally got would not work out in the field.
I also went hosteling in June and had buy a newspaper to stuff inside the front of my jacket as it was so cold.


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Feb 2022)

Inch of snow on the car earlier, near Penrith. Foul weather this weekend, proper brass monkeys.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Feb 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Inch of snow on the car earlier, near Penrith. Foul weather this weekend, proper brass monkeys.



How was your ride?


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> How was your ride?


Getting to the car was bad enough


----------



## rockyroller (9 Feb 2022)

went for a winter ride last weekend. used my studded mountain bike on a paved trail due to the conditions. it was 25F degrees & windy so felt colder; like the teens. water bottle didn't freeze tho; like it does, when it is actually in the teensF

made a bad video. it is long & guaranteed to put me to sleep, 3 times, minimum

View: https://youtu.be/p-j0UzjTVDo


this shorter edit is probably just as boring. next summer it might be fun to watch ... 

View: https://youtu.be/_mvukYCytf0


----------



## Brandane (12 Feb 2022)

Wind and rain AGAIN today ... and set to get worse, much worse, during the week ahead.
This must be the 4th weekend running with horrible weather. No chance of finding me on a bike in this. Scunnered, fed up, peed off, and hope it's going to improve soon. That's never guaranteed in these parts though (clyde coast area).


----------



## bikingdad90 (12 Feb 2022)

@Brandane exactly the same here in Teesside, I don’t mind cold and I don’t mind rain but I dislike a wind is always a headwind or wicked side wind.


----------



## Roseland triker (12 Feb 2022)

12c here dry, bit windy but windy is standard here. 
Don't even get frost here so sod living in teeside let alone on the Clyde coast....🥶


----------



## Brandane (12 Feb 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> 12c here dry, bit windy but windy is standard here.
> Don't even get frost here so sod living in teeside let alone on the Clyde coast....🥶



We don't get much frost here either, since we are at sea level. That, and the constant wind and rain keeps it away!


----------



## Roseland triker (12 Feb 2022)

Brandane said:


> We don't get much frost here either, since we are at sea level. That, and the constant wind and rain keeps it away!


It's always windy here but I would say it only rains every few hours


----------



## harlechjoe (12 Feb 2022)

Despite not cycling in the snow and ice I love winter bike rides and thanks to advice shared to me on this forum I now wear a pair of decent boots that keep my feet warm and dry.


----------



## GuyBoden (12 Feb 2022)

Sunny yesterday (Friday), and Daffodils were in bright yellow full flower in *North Cheshire*, on the 11th Feb 2022.


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Feb 2022)

Chilly but very nice in Surrey on Friday


----------



## Chief Broom (13 Feb 2022)

I mentioned in a previous post that i like the contrast between changing seasons....but, the weather pattern seems to have changed here on the highlands east coast,,global warming? Wet and windy weather has featured a lot, much more than previous years. Long range forecasts say its going to be hotter in summer and wetter in winter.....not good


----------



## Brandane (14 Feb 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Long range forecasts say its going to be hotter in summer and wetter in winter.....not good


Don't mind the hotter in summer bit, but that doesn't necessarily mean drier!
And I don't like some of the phraseology they use in the media. By "hotter" don't they mean less cold, as it is far from hot in the summer just now? They also use the word "cooler" when the truth is bliddy freezing, but that doesn't fit in with their agenda.

It is certainly getting a lot more stormy. This month has been constant wind and rain, and about to get much worse this week. Further ahead, more wind and more rain, according to windy.com .


----------



## Roseland triker (14 Feb 2022)

Last summer here was ridiculously hot. Like 42c in my back garden. We had a super dry spring before that and many of the trees hardly grew leaves let alone fruit.
This winter has been warm so far but I suspect we will have our monsoon season during August when the tourists are camping.
August is typically our wettest month of the year.
It will dry out here in area weeks and be 15c so riding will be good


----------



## bikingdad90 (14 Feb 2022)

This week’s forecast in Teesside;

Monday - heavy rain
Tuesday - 30mph gusts of wind
Wednesday - rain and 50mph winds
Thursday - Dry but high winds blowing through 
Friday - Sleet/snow.

I don’t think I’ll be going out this week!


----------



## Roseland triker (14 Feb 2022)

bikingdad90 said:


> This week’s forecast in Teesside;
> 
> Monday - heavy rain
> Tuesday - 30mph gusts of wind
> ...


It's Saying wet here all week but we have servere microclimate issues .
It can be raining out the front of my place and sunny out the back. 
It's mental. Can be 10c colder just 3 miles up the road.


----------



## Brandane (14 Feb 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Last summer here was ridiculously hot. Like 42c in my back garden. We had a super dry spring before that and many of the trees hardly grew leaves let alone fruit.
> This winter has been warm so far but I suspect we will have our monsoon season during August when the tourists are camping.
> August is typically our wettest month of the year.
> It will dry out here in area weeks and be 15c so riding will be good



I'm guessing here, but I don't think you're in Scotland? Or anywhere near it!


----------



## Roseland triker (14 Feb 2022)

Brandane said:


> I'm guessing here, but I don't think you're in Scotland? Or anywhere near it!


No! 
Thankfully I live in the best place there is.


----------



## matticus (14 Feb 2022)

Brandane said:


> I'm guessing here, but I don't think you're in Scotland? Or anywhere near it!


Did you spend most of your life somewhere more mediterranean? 
And did you research the climate in your new home?


----------



## Brandane (14 Feb 2022)

matticus said:


> Did you spend most of your life somewhere more mediterranean?
> And did you research the climate in your new home?



I am Scots by birth and ancestry, and proud of that! Lived in sunnier climes (Jamaica and Seychelles) when younger, ironically because my father was under doctor's orders to escape the cold, damp, Scottish weather. 
Returned to Scotland in my late teens and been here ever since. Despite the weather, I don't see me moving anywhere else at my age. But that doesn't alter the fact that the weather is horrible for much of the year, and seemingly getting worse. Certainly doesn't encourage cycling among the masses, just a few hardcore. I sit somewhere in between. It will never take off here the way it has in the south east of England.


----------



## matticus (14 Feb 2022)

Brandane said:


> I am Scots by birth and ancestry, and proud of that! Lived in sunnier climes (Jamaica and Seychelles) when younger, ironically because my father was under doctor's orders to escape the cold, damp, Scottish weather.
> Returned to Scotland in my late teens and been here ever since. Despite the weather, I don't see me moving anywhere else at my age. But that doesn't alter the fact that the weather is horrible for much of the year, and seemingly getting worse. Certainly doesn't encourage cycling among the masses, just a few hardcore. I sit somewhere in between. It will never take off here the way it has in the south east of England.


I guess this is why Mark Beaumont bu99ered off to cycle round the world.

Twice!


----------



## Roseland triker (14 Feb 2022)

Brandane said:


> I am Scots by birth and ancestry, and proud of that! Lived in sunnier climes (Jamaica and Seychelles) when younger, ironically because my father was under doctor's orders to escape the cold, damp, Scottish weather.
> Returned to Scotland in my late teens and been here ever since. Despite the weather, I don't see me moving anywhere else at my age. But that doesn't alter the fact that the weather is horrible for much of the year, and seemingly getting worse. Certainly doesn't encourage cycling among the masses, just a few hardcore. I sit somewhere in between. It will never take off here the way it has in the south east of England.


Im Scottish but would never bother living there it's rubbish.


----------



## Brandane (14 Feb 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Im Scottish but would never bother living there it's rubbish.


It's not the best (and on a downward spiral) but it's better than our neighbours, and it's home!


----------



## Roseland triker (14 Feb 2022)

Brandane said:


> It's not the best (and on a downward spiral) but it's better than our neighbours, and it's home!


Come to Cornwall. 
Nice here and plenty of real people here.


----------



## Brandane (14 Feb 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Come to Cornwall.
> Nice here and plenty of real people here.



Pasties, surfer dudes, VW vans, crazy traffic, and they speak foreign.
Think I'll suffer the wind and rain, thanks! 
Actually, I did quite like that area when I went to Land's End a few years ago (by motorbike ). Overnight stays in Bude and Looe. Both very nice. But I reckon if I hadn't been on a motorbike and therefore able to filter past the traffic, I would still be there sitting in a traffic jam .


----------



## Roseland triker (14 Feb 2022)

Brandane said:


> Pasties, surfer dudes, VW vans, crazy traffic, and they speak foreign.
> Think I'll suffer the wind and rain, thanks!
> Actually, I did quite like that area when I went to Land's End a few years ago (by motorbike ). Overnight stays in Bude and Looe. Both very nice. But I reckon if I hadn't been on a motorbike and therefore able to filter past the traffic, I would still be there sitting in a traffic jam .


I don't do ques 
It's all about timing here, don't really encounter traffic 
The surfers are contained in one area and the real food is amazing.
Just avoid pasties and Newquay lol.


----------



## GuyBoden (14 Feb 2022)

The winter weather this week looks exceptionally good for using the indoor rollers in the garage.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Feb 2022)

Just back from bike ride, sunny with light winds. Great winters day to be out.


----------



## fossyant (14 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Just back from bike ride, sunny with light winds. Great winters day to be out.



You are not in this part of the world. I'm off on my turbo shortly. Tomorrow looks like it's not falling out of the sky as much, but I've no doubt the canal will be a bog.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Feb 2022)

I’m not though I was born and spent my childhood up your way. I’m more than familiar with what it’s like your way, though winters were colder in the 60/70/80s. As for rain, well skin is waterproof


----------



## GuyBoden (14 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I’m not though I was born and spent my childhood up your way. I’m more than familiar with what it’s like your way, though winters were colder in the 60/70/80s


The Winters were colder, but the pies tasted better, swings and roundabouts.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Feb 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> The Winters were colder, but the pies tasted better, swings and roundabouts.



Meat and ‘tata with mushy peas, chips and gravy. Perfect.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Feb 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> The Winters were colder, but the pies tasted better, swings and roundabouts.



The swings and roundabouts we’re better in the 70s as well. I find them too small now.


----------



## Brandane (14 Feb 2022)

bikingdad90 said:


> This week’s forecast in Teesside;
> 
> Monday - heavy rain
> Tuesday - 30mph gusts of wind
> ...



Teessiders, you don't know you were born! Here is our forecast for the coming week...


----------



## rockyroller (14 Feb 2022)

brushing off cars & shoveling again this morning ... deep breaths


----------



## Rooster1 (14 Feb 2022)

I've defo lost my cycling mojo this year. Last year got off to a flying start, but i'm holding back. I think I know why, I just can't bring myself to admit it


----------



## vickster (14 Feb 2022)

Rooster1 said:


> I've defo lost my cycling mojo this year. Last year got off to a flying start, but i'm holding back. I think I know why, I just can't bring myself to admit it


You need a new bike is why 

I barely rode at all last winter due to ankle and then knee surgey…as of today I’m at 374 miles for 2022 and need to do a bike based errand after work. I did have to cycle 4 miles home into a 17mph headwind yesterday which was bloody awful, my already grumpy back was killing me!

Edit: no bike based errand as it's now pi$$ing it down


----------



## rockyroller (15 Feb 2022)

4F'ing degrees this morning but 60F on Thursday?


----------



## Roseland triker (15 Feb 2022)

rockyroller said:


> 4F'ing degrees this morning but 60F on Thursday?


Sounds about as schizophrenic as most Americans.
Get a turbo trainer and watch TV indoors until summer


----------



## rockyroller (15 Feb 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Sounds about as schizophrenic as most Americans.
> Get a turbo trainer and watch TV indoors until summer


hehe, thank you. but, I'd rather nap & soak in a hot tub


----------



## Roseland triker (15 Feb 2022)

rockyroller said:


> hehe, thank you. but, I'd rather nap & soak in a hot tub


Have you considered moving to Mexico?


----------



## GuyBoden (15 Feb 2022)

Nice dry winter cycle ride around Cheshire this afternoon, very enjoyable. Plenty of other cyclists out riding too, but mainly older cyclists.


----------



## rockyroller (15 Feb 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Have you considered moving to Mexico?


no, not since working w/ someone who told me about how ppl disappear there


----------



## Cathryn (15 Feb 2022)

I’m fed up with winter too! Working full time means I only ride at weekends and they’ve been consistently grey, windy, cold and wet! Ugh!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Feb 2022)

For Gods sake you soft northerners. Get out there


----------



## Brandane (15 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> For Gods sake you soft northerners. Get out there


Absolutely NO chance.
Cycling is supposed to be fun.
Constant strong winds, rain, and cold, do not lend themselves to fun. IMHO, of course. I'll wait for reasonable weather, and if I have to forsake fitness, then so be it. Cycling is not compulsory in my world. I'm happy with the roughly 3k miles per year I do, when the weather plays ball.


----------



## bagpuss (16 Feb 2022)

Looking back to this January I clocked up some good mileage on my bike .It has been mostly dry here in south Derbyshire . The recent wet and wind has done me a favour and given me a chance to do other things .so mileage is down bit so far for this month . Hey its winter and it happens every year.


----------



## Roseland triker (16 Feb 2022)

Our harbour master has issued a warning for bad weather and they don't usually bother. 
Last one like this forcast ripped out boats from moorings and filled the harbour side properties with stones and seaweed


----------



## matticus (16 Feb 2022)

Brandane said:


> I am Scots by birth and ancestry, and proud of that! Lived in sunnier climes (Jamaica and Seychelles) when younger, ironically because my father was under doctor's orders to escape the cold, damp, Scottish weather.


I now have a vision of the miserable donkey, trying to find shade under palm trees as the sun beats down on a sandy beach ...


----------



## GuyBoden (16 Feb 2022)

Here's a proper winter cyclist.


----------



## Roseland triker (16 Feb 2022)

Cement mixer and wheelie bins rearranged by the wind ffs


----------



## a.twiddler (16 Feb 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Here's a proper winter cyclist.
> 
> View attachment 631270


This Is one cool dude. Sub zero, in fact!


----------



## Roseland triker (17 Feb 2022)

Violent storm force 11 forecast here straight in the harbour.
Relocated the bins and cement mixer after there travels and tied em down.
The sea has gone dark grey so tonight could be awkward. 
Fully expect to loose leccy connection etc


----------



## Roseland triker (17 Feb 2022)

Upgraded to red warning now. It's gunnna be bumpy


----------



## Oldhippy (17 Feb 2022)

That'll be Winter weather then.


----------



## Roseland triker (17 Feb 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> That'll be Winter weather then.


Rare we go over force 9


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Feb 2022)

Don't go where the huskies go
Don't eat that ...


----------



## matticus (17 Feb 2022)

Whenever a Yellow Warning email goes round work - and it involves Snow - I think of that!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Feb 2022)

A four hour ride between storms


----------



## GuyBoden (18 Feb 2022)

I went out for a ride yesterday and got drowned. I had my rain proof jacket, water proof boots and water proof cap on, so not too bad.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Feb 2022)

The geese aren’t bothered today


----------



## Moodyman (18 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> A four hour ride between storms
> View attachment 631486



Not liking the disposable face mask in an otherwise clean verge. They seem to have become the new plastic bottles.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Feb 2022)

Moodyman said:


> Not liking the disposable face mask in an otherwise clean verge. They seem to have become the new plastic bottles.



Yes the new fly tipping like cigarette butts


----------



## kayakerles (18 Feb 2022)

Over here we were treated to a miserable winter Day temperatures yesterday. Over 18°C the afternoon. Pumped up the mtn. Bike tyres and took a spin. Marvelous. _Spring is on it's way_. Maybe not _quite_ right away, but soon. Cheers!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Feb 2022)

kayakerles said:


> Over here we were treated to a miserable winter Day temperatures yesterday. Over 18°C the afternoon. Pumped up the mtn. Bike tyres and took a spin. Marvelous. _Spring is on it's way_. Maybe not _quite_ right away, but soon. Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 631595



At those extreme temps I’d have bare arms and sun cream on 😉


----------



## Zipp2001 (20 Feb 2022)

Best winter riding in years, just having way too much fun.


----------



## Mr Celine (21 Feb 2022)

Saturday's ride in a brief interlude between gales.




New colour scheme looks great against the snow.


----------



## GuyBoden (22 Feb 2022)

Poor old tree blown down in storm Franklin at Tatton park, it was still a bit windy today on my bike, but mostly sunny.


----------



## Roseland triker (24 Feb 2022)

Hooning here again easy 60mph. It's about time we had some spring now thanks.


----------



## rockyroller (24 Feb 2022)

Zipp2001 said:


> Best winter riding in years, just having way too much fun.


& our season is getting extended!


----------



## Zipp2001 (25 Feb 2022)

rockyroller said:


> & our season is getting extended!





rockyroller said:


> & our season is getting extended!
> View attachment 632519


Ya Baby ! Let's keep the winter fun going.


----------



## Roseland triker (25 Feb 2022)

Sunny warm and quiet here today. 
Bit muddy and high tide , don't really mind winter like this


----------



## bikingdad90 (25 Feb 2022)

Managed a ride to Yarm today, tried out Nossa cafe. Red velvet doughnut with white chocolate sauce and a latte! Lovely little pick me up on my lunch ride. Did a bit of gravel too which was fun.


----------



## bagpuss (26 Feb 2022)

High pressure for most of next week . Time to get some miles in.


----------

